# RESCUE: Piedmont, Missouri - RESOLVED



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 17, 2007)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8205285

She doesn't have much time in this shelter. I already e-mailed the Missouri HRS.

She's too far away for me to goget her.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope someone can get her. She looks like such a sweetheart, and I love Dutch.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 17, 2007)

I e-mailed the shelter to find out if she'd beenspayed. They don't know, but they told me she was adoptedfrom another shelter at Christmas and the owner has already dumped her,and in a kill shelter!


----------



## katt (Apr 17, 2007)

i wish i was closer, i would adopt her out, if only till a forever home could be found. . .

she is so cute


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2007)

What part of Missouri? Really.:sad:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay, I found where it is. I'll haveto talk to my hubby. Mapquest says it's 5 hoursaway. Not a total lose though. Hhmmm...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> I e-mailed the shelter to find out if she'd beenspayed. They don't know, but they told me she was adoptedfrom another shelter at Christmas and the owner has already dumped her,and in a kill shelter!


It's only 3 or so hours away from you according to Mapquest. It's 5 or so away from me.


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2007)

Any news from the HRS? I wonder what theirpolicies are re: out of state rescues. I wonder if they would give herto someone instead of putting her down. If someone could just fosterher until she could find a home that would be awesome. 

I just dont understand owners who do this. Lucy was turned intoahigh-killanimal control!! They couldnt even be bothered totake her to the humane society.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 18, 2007)

Haven't heard from the MO HRS, but someone from the rescue told me she isn't in immediate danger of being euthanized. 

This person has a pet rabbit herself and is giving Harriet free runtime every day. She brings her into the office while she'sworking. It's nice to know she's at least getting someattention. She said she's really friendly. 

I'd go get her if we weren't in the middle of a health issue with my own rabbit.


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats good to hear! Do you think she will letyou know if/when she is in danger of being put down? Maybe we couldkeep an eye on her and figure something out if its urgent?

She sounds like a doll.


----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 23, 2007)

Any updates? I don't even know what I would do with her, but I checked and she's also 3 hours away from me :?

I'm worried about her!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 23, 2007)

It looks like she's still there.

You can e-mail the shelter at:

[email protected]


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 1, 2007)

Harriet was adopted!

:elephant: :bunnydance: :colors:


----------



## Haley (May 1, 2007)

Thats wonderful!!


----------



## FlopsnWills (May 3, 2007)

Oh thank god.. I was afraid to ask. I am so relieved! :elephant:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 3, 2007)

Me, too! Thanks to a fellow bunnyhugger (who worked at the shelter), Harriet was kept off death row andnow has a forever family!They have a ten year oldgirl who adores her. 

Bunny people rock!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 3, 2007)

This is great news! I'm relieved.


----------

